# GA: Pops - Senior Golden at Catoosa



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This sweetheart is at Catoosa County Animal Shelter:

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Ringgold, GA | Pops
 










  

* Pops*

*Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Ringgold, GA *

Large • Senior • Male

The Catoosa County, GA Animal Shelter is located on 101 Almond Trail in Ringgold, GA (30736). Shelter hours are 8-4:15 M-F, closed for lunch from 12-12:30. Phone: 706-935-2454. Adoption fee for a furry friend is $60, which includes a certificate for the pet's spay/neuter surgery and office wellness check at a participating vet. Already altered pets are also $60.00. 
More details available at shelter. 
Catoosa County does require that all dogs and cats residing within the county be registered. 

*More about Pops*

Primary color: Golden • Coat length: Medium 
*Pops's Contact Info*

*Catoosa County Animal Shelter*, Ringgold, GA 


706-935-2454
AGA has been notified - I will contact GRRA and Atlanta Dog Squad today.

Isn't that picture of him licking his nose adorable?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like this guy might get adopted when his stray hold is up tomorrow - the family who found him and brought him in have expressed interest in adopting him. AGA knows about him and the shelter will let them know if their help is needed.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope that the family get to bring him home.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ugh! There are new pictures of this poor boy on the website. Should I contact AGA again?


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

He's got to be up for adoption by now. Look at the dates. Where's the family that was interested in him? What happened to the rescue? I'd definitely call rescue again. I'm going to google that area in GA and see what I find. I'd grab him if I wasn't so far away =/


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I found a rescue in Knoxville, TN just north of his location. I'm going to shoot off the link to them.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I google mapped his location and sent his link off to TVGRR in Knoxville, TN Let's see if they respond.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We've got two thread going on this guy. His other thread is under the genreal rescue forum:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ittle-senior-guy-ringold-ga-shelter-site.html
I checked PetFinders and he is still showing as adoptable. any updates?


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

Update: TVGRR responded to my email and they were told that he was picked up by his owners. I will call the shelter on Monday (or Tuesday if they're closed for holiday) to verify.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kateann*

Kateann

Yes, please call the shelter to check on him. I see he is still showing on Petfinder.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just called the shelter and got their automated message. I'm guessing they're closed today for MLKJr. Day. I wil call them back again tomorrow morning


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kateann*

Kateann

thank you for calling and let us know what they say.
Just got another email that Pops will die soon.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've tried calling 5 times this morning. It doesn't even ring. Their number sounds like a fax machine. I'm not giving up though...still trying =)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kate*

KATE

TRY this. It says to email Darla and Marla with any questions:

PLEASE HELP IF YOU CAN! 



IF YOU CAN HELP, PLEASE SEND DARLA AN EMAIL. 

EMAIL DARLA OR MARLA WITH ANY QUESTIONS YOU MAY HAVE. SHE WILL GET BACK TO YOU AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! 

This rescue-friendly shelter is 30 minutes south of Chattanooga, TN right off I-75. 




Catoosa County Animal Shelter 

101 Allmond Trail 

Ringgold, GA 30736 

Phone: 706-935-2454 





[email protected] (@ccpetkeeper .com) 

[email protected] (@gmail .com)


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

I just sent you a PM Karen.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

His owner reclaimed him last friday =)


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for checking on this poor guy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thank you Kate for checking!!

I just emld. all of the Georgia Golden Rescues about Opal, the female golden ret. mix at Catoosa.


----------

